# planted tank got ich. what do i do?



## WheelerGoley (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello, my 20 gallon tank got ich and killed all the fish that were in it. THANKS WALMART BLUE CHANNEL CATFISH!!!! This tank had bamboo (3 sticks), bannana plant (2) and a leaf plant. These have since been moved to a glass cake dish and treatment on the tank has began. What should I do about the plants. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Since plants can be adversely affected by the medications you would use to kill ich, it would be a good idea to put the plants into a separate container of water and put them where they'll have good lighting for about a week.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The bigger Q cossie is this: Will the plants carry the ich? If so they would need to stay out long enough for the ich to complete its life cycle and go away before going back into the tank. I believe Aquarisol is fine for plants and that's what I would use.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

plants cannot get ich but they can be affected by the treatment uses to get rid of it


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Excellent to know! I asked a very similar Q and was told to let it cycle through, so I assumed it meant it could carry the ich over. 

With that said I also know that I successfully treated a tank... for several weeks (it was horrid outbreak and lost like 90% of the fish) without ill effect to the plants (the success being with the plants more than with the fish ha ha). I used the aquarisol for that. I did add some salt but only a very small amount due to the plants. 

Thanks cossie ):


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol sorry i found it out myself a few hours ago


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Plants cannot catch the disease ICH, but they are able to catch the fallen off spores on them. And when a fish goes to scratch on that plant with the spores on it, then the fish has a chance of getting it again (The spores will be able to re-attach to the fish).

And Cossie, make sure to cite your source when you copy it off of somewhere. Your answer: "Since plants can be adversely affected by the medications you would use to kill ich, it would be a good idea to put the plants into a separate container of water and put them where they'll have good lighting for about a week." > Where you got it from: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080526190052AAiq7zD . Why I noticed this, and not trying to be rude, out of most of your posts, that one was the only one using capitilization -- and it looked suspecious. Cite your source next time (I'm just warning you because you can get in real trouble from doing it, trust me).

Anyway, to the OP: What cossie posted is correct and


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i know its paiagarism i just couldnt be bothered to re write it lol


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Changing words but copying the sentence structure of a source without giving credit is still known as plagiarism as well. But any who, just cite your source next time, I really don't want you to get in trouble because I have before and it's not fun


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok thanks for the heads up


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Your welcome


----------



## WheelerGoley (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys the plants were taken out as soon as the outbreak happened. They have been out of the tank for about two weeks now and the tank is still currently being treated for the ich. How long does it take for ich to run its cycle?


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

It really just depends on how you have been treating it. What are you doing to treat it?


----------

